# Has anyone used EMDR therapy to break through the emotional numbness?



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I've been looking into EMDR to try and process my past & break through the numbness has anyone else been successfull at this?

Thanks guys


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh yeah ... Well I've been speaking with one and I asked her will it help for emotional numbing and dissociation. She said yes it would.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes well that's why I wanted to ask on here, because I'm having trouble processing my past be writing etc


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol don't want to pump ur body with hallucigens ?


----------



## Eru (Jul 25, 2013)

I had limited success with this. It helped somwwhat to desensitise me to the feelings of DP, and reformulate my views of it. I managed to process some stuff from my past, but didn't dig deep enough. I could only get 8 sessions of it, and I didn't do enough writing at home. Mind you, this was before I knew about all the stuff Fearless and Harris Harrington talk about. I was kinda in denial about how my past was relevant to DP, and my therapist didn't ask me about any of that. We only went as far back as the trigger really.

Tbh, I'm not convinced that the eye movements are necessary (there is controversy in the literature about this). I think having a calm, trusty therapist with whom you feel secure is the necessary part. The rest is challenging your defenses and using grounding techniques.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2013)

I remember hearing someone on here who recovered with EMDR.

I've always wondered what the point of the eye movement is. My guess has been that it keeps you focused and distracted so that you are less likely to engage any conscious defensiveness mechanism, and can express your self more freely.

I'm saying this because it reminds me of an experience I had as a kid when I was learning to ride a bike. I was so afraid and focusing so hard on riding the bike that I kept messing myself up and falling off. Eventually I started talking to a girl who was on her bike, and at some point in the conversation she told me I had done a lap around the track. I fell off when she pointed that out, but that's besides the point XD


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

They use either eye movements or a head set. They are used to bring up the subconscious and REM state to access memories


----------



## numbrdoubt (Sep 6, 2013)

It didn't work so much for me, I tried multiple times with the eye movements, vertical, diagonal, reverse movements. It's mostly if you face trauma you can use it to process past memories buuut, it's hit or miss 50/50.


----------



## drpattijane (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm a psychologist who uses EMDR as my primary treatment psychotherapy and I've also personally had EMDR therapy for anxiety, panic, grief, and "small t" trauma. As a client, EMDR worked extremely well and also really fast. As an EMDR therapist, and in my role as a facilitator who trains other therapists in EMDR (certified by the EMDR International Assoc. and trained by the EMDR Inst, both of which I strongly recommend in an EMDR therapist) I have used EMDR successfully with panic disorders, childhood sexual/physical/emotional abuse and neglect, single incident trauma and complex/chronic PTSD, anxiety, depression, grief, body image, phobias, distressing memories, bad dreams and more...

It's really crucial that the therapist spends enough time in one of the initial phases (Phase 2) in EMDR that involves preparing for memory processing or desensitization (memory processing or desensitization - phases 3-6 - is often referred to as "EMDR" which is actually an 8-phase psychotherapy). In this phase resources are "front-loaded" so that you have a "floor" or "container" to help with processing the really hard stuff. In Phase 2 you learn a lot of great coping strategies and self-soothing techniques which you can use during EMDR processing or anytime you feel the need. So if you start feeling overwhelmed or that it's too intense, you can ground yourself (with your therapist's help in session, and on your own between sessions) and feel safe enough to continue the work. In my practice, after the Phase 2 work lets us know that my patient is safe enough and able to cope with any emotion and/or physical sensation both during and between EMDR processing sessions, I often suggest we try a much less intense memory first if there is one that happened BEFORE the trauma(s). If there isn't one, then I suggest we start developmentally with the least disturbing memory and work our way "up" to the most disturbing event(s).

Grounding exercises are indispensable in everyday life, and really essential in stressful times. Anyone can use some of the techniques in Dr. Shapiro's new book "Getting Past Your Past: Take Control of Your Life with Self-Help Techniques from EMDR." Dr. Shapiro is the founder/creator of EMDR but all the proceeds from the book go to two charities: the EMDR Humanitarian Assistance Program and the EMDR Research Foundation). Anyway, the book is terrific. It's an easy read, helps you understand what's "pushing" your feelings and behavior, helps you connect the dots from past experiences to current life. Also teaches readers lots of helpful techniques that can be used immediately and that are also used during EMDR therapy to calm disturbing thoughts and feelings.

As I've mentioned about Phase 2, during EMDR therapy you learn coping strategies and self-soothing techniques. You learn how to access a "Safe or Calm Place" which you can use at ANY TIME during EMDR processing (or on your own) if it feels scary, or too emotional, too intense.

One of the key assets of EMDR is that YOU, the client, are in control NOW, even though you likely were not during past events. You NEVER need re-live an experience or go into great detail, ever! You NEVER need to go through the entire memory. YOU can decide to keep the lights (or the alternating sounds and/or tactile pulsars, or the waving hand, or hand/knee tapping - all forms of bilateral stimulation that should be decided by the client for the client's comfort) going, or stop them, whichever helps titrate - measure and adjust the balance or "dose" of the processing. [note: there are over 20 randomized studies of hypotheses regarding eye movements - see emdr dot com]. During EMDR processing there are regular "breaks" and you can control when and how many but the therapist should be stopping the bilateral stimulation every 25-50 or so passes of the lights to ask you to take a deep breath and to say just a bit of what you're noticing. The breaks help keep a "foot in the present" while you're processing the past. Again, and I can't say this enough, YOU ARE IN CHARGE so YOU can make the process tolerable. And your therapist should be experienced in the EMDR techniques that help make it the gentlest and safest way to neutralize bad life experiences and build resources.

Pacing and dosing are critically important. So if you ever feel that EMDR processing is too intense then it might be time to go back over all the resources that should be used both IN session and BETWEEN sessions. Your therapist should be using a variety of techniques to make painful processing less painful, like suggesting you turn the scene in your mind to black and white, lower the volume, or, erect a bullet-proof glass wall between you and the painful scene, or, imagine the abuser speaking in a Donald Duck voice... and so forth. There are a lot of these kinds of "interventions" that ease the processing. They are called "cognitive interweaves" that your therapist can use, and that also can help bring your adult self's perspective into the work (or even an imaginary Adult Perspective). Such interweaves are based around issues of Safety, Responsibility, and Choice. So therapist questions like "are you safe now?" or "who was responsible? and "do you have more choices now?" are all very helpful in moving the processing along.

In addition to my therapy practice, I roam the web looking for EMDR discussions, try to answer questions about it posted by clients/patients, and respond to the critics out there. It's not a cure-all therapy. However, it really is an extraordinary psychotherapy and its results last. In the hands of a really experienced EMDR therapist, it's the most gentle way of working through disturbing experiences


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I just sent you a message drpatijane

I have a question what if u being up memories but this emotion won't come up?


----------

